# several washer/dryer questions



## solutions (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all new to the site here as of a few minutes ago. I'll get right to the questions i have.

I am leaning now towards either a GE or Frigidaire front load washer and dryer that can be stacked. (standard 27" wide) capacity 3.1 to 3.5 cu.ft.
Opinions or suggestions good or bad on either brand? (i have found mixed to good reviews from consumer reports as well as customer surveys.)

At the top of my list i am seeking as quiet as possible units as i can get
within the price range.

Fortunately all of the dryers in this range come with a factory side "knock out" vent option,and that i will need instead of the standard rear venting. Has anyone here utilized this option? what exactly is required to change the internal venting around from the standard rear vent air flow to the side?

Any advice or suggestions on periscope venting duct work? (how well does it work ,ease of maintenance etc.)

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Being a servicer it is hard to answer the question on which is better GE or Frigidaire or any other brand for that matter.

When you service these all you see is problems.

As for the venting how long is the run for the exhaust going to be?

Where does it go and how many elbows are you going to have?

All it is that change the direction is an elbow. But the number of elbows effects the operation.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

We've got Kenmore stackable front-loaders (which I think are made by whirlpool if I remember correctly). We've had them for 5 years now, and they've been great. Fairly quiet, and good performance. At first we had them stacked for a 3 years, and when we moved we installed them side-by side and a laundry closet, with a countertop over the top. Even if you don't want stacking washer/dryer, I don't know why anyone would not get under-cabinet appliances. It makes doing laundry so much easier to be able to have a useable counterspace on top of the washer and dryer. We haven't had excessive shaking with ours, although it's better in our new house than in the old one, where the floor was less solid.


----------



## solutions (Feb 16, 2008)

*several questions washer/dryer*

Thank you for the replys girltech and nate hanson.

With the room I have to work with and the resources stack is the best option,and the location will be in the kitchen. The way i have it planned is the stackable unit will sit closest to an exterior block wall next to under the counter hot water heater. I would like to vent out on the right side knock out option on the dryer,so all together i would have 2 elbows ( one at the side vent coming out then connecting 4" venting or periscope duct work @
20 to maybe 27" where then the second elbow would be connected exhausting out the exterior wall to the outside with either the louvered or standard end cap. The stacked unit will back up to a partition wall where there is a breaker box on the back partition wall that measures 9" wide x @10,11" in height. (this is in a duplex unit) Does anyone know maybe a service tech, electrician or building codes person perhaps whether this breaker panel existing location needs to be totally in view and acessable or can it be partially covered up by the dryer? The standard 4" round venting or the periscope type venting will effect this as the closer the stacked unit is to the wall the less access and view there is of the breaker box. Wow this looks like a lot to read..all typed out...lol please excuse the seemingly long windedness of this thread... Again thanks to all!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

You can't put anything in front of a circuit breaker panel. It needs to have a clearance to each side and in front of it - something like 30 inches. I forget exactly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello I Am A Plant Operations Supervisor Just Yesterday I Installed A Frigidaire Stacked Washer Dryer Combo Right Next To Another I Connected It To The Same Vent With A 4'' Tee That Leads Into A 6" Stack When I Finished I Ran It Through Both Cycles Everything Was Fine Then 40 Minutes Later Smoke White Smelly Fire Department Ahhh Anyone Have Any Idea


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't think you can vent two together without a baffle to stop backflow. You probably we pushing the exhaust from one dryer out the inside of the other dryer.


----------



## solutions (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks again nate hanson for the reply

If that much clearance is the case with the codes and all in this state,perhaps i can have all 12 breakers moved to an outside braeker box that has 15 unused spaces left in the box. The distance between the inside breaker box to the outside box is @ 12 to 17"... the two boxes basically run back to back to each other. Saying the above was done. Would the inside box now just become a junction box..? do you know if the same is needed for a junction box (accesability ,clearance etc)?


----------

